# when to change feed for breeding does



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok if i have a buck and doe together and am leaving them together until she start to show signs of being preggers when should i change her food to help with preparing to feed the babies should i wait until she starts to show signs or start now before she shows any signs --- didnt want to make to buck a porker.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The earlier the better but when she starts to show is when it's most important. As long as she always has access to some nutritional food source she will be fine until then. You can add quaker old fashioned oats (not the quick kind) to the regular feed mix because the does love it and it's not that fattening so no need to worry about boyfriend


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok cool just didnt want him to become a little fatty eating all her food she needs for the babies lol


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Some of My Does are showing now, there getting mealworms,dog kibble and there favourite scrambled egg they eat the whole lot.They get it while there nursing too.I love My Mice


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I use the same food all the time for all my mice and rats...it does not change when they are nursing or pregnant and I don't have any problems with anyone. I use a mix of Harlan Teklad 2018, wild bird seed, oats, very high quality dog food, and occasionally add something else in.....right now they have apple horse treats.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I give mine reall apple are apple horse treats cookies , I make sure I take the pips out of the apples as there poisonous too mice as they contain cyanide.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

pips? the seeds?


----------

